# San Bernardino to Big Bear



## d1zzl3 (Jun 6, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions or experience riding up to Big Bear from San Bernardino or Redlands. I would like to hear about your experiences about the ride. Thanks.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I have only ridden from Redlands to Onyx and back.

In short, expect a boat load of climbing, lots of rollers, I only saw one water spot/restaurant. Car traffic was a mix of heavy sections (lots of trucks) and very very light at times.

Here is a Strava ride that you may want to check out for a possible route.

Bike Ride Profile | 101miles near Redlands | Times and Records | Strava#


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hwy 38 out of Redlands/Mentone is the safest way and most scenic up or down. It goes over Onyx from the south side before dropping into Big Bear. 38 has way less traffic compared to 330 or 18 and wider road as well.


----------

